# Will there ever be XULRunner ports beyond 1.9.*?



## gw (Oct 12, 2011)

I know there was a recent thread discussing libxul, but that port seems stuck on the 1.9 branch. Is there any port for the latest stable version of XULRunner? I tried downloading version 7.0.1 but I'm getting all kinds of build errors. Has anyone else built a relatively recent version successfully?


----------



## swallowtail_butterfly (Oct 12, 2011)

There is libxul-7.0 in freebsd-gecko@ dev repo.


----------



## gw (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## purgatori (Oct 23, 2011)

How do you use the dev repo? And will installing libxul from this repo overwrite the old libxul, thus breaking any applications (e.g. Conkeror) which depend upon it?

I'd really like to use a newer Xulrunner in conjunction with Conkeror. It's a shame that the runtimes aren't available for FreeBSD, as then it would be a simple matter of pointing Conkeror to said runtime on the local disk


----------

